# Totally new to the sport.



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

If your horse is well conditioned for the distance and is sound you should not have a problem. If what you have works for you and your horse stick with it. If you do decide to get more comprtitive you can start looking at a saddle that weighs less. However if you 'want' to invest in EZ ride stirrups I think your feet, ankles, & knees would thank you. I use them on all but my Aussie saddle. My daughter even has them and loves them.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

EZ ride stirrups...ORDERED. 
Thank you.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Any other suggestions for:

Comfy breeches?
I have ariat terrain boots, those will work, I'm guessing?
Seat covers? Worth it or not?
Is it ok to put professional choice boots on or will they just cause issue?

Shoes or ez boots or barefoot?


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

Mine are Barefoot if it is rocky I would boot. For seat covers I would use Marino wool.i had one on my last saddle and loved it. I don't need one with my current saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

And I love my aria terrains
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Kato said:


> Mine are Barefoot if it is rocky I would boot. For seat covers I would use Marino wool.i had one on my last saddle and loved it. I don't need one with my current saddle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What is your current saddle?

Did it make the seat 'slick'?

Thanks for all the help, btw.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

spookychick13 said:


> Any other suggestions for:
> 
> Comfy breeches?
> I have ariat terrain boots, those will work, I'm guessing?
> ...



I ride in a variety of tights, with irideons and tropical riders being my favorites and what I have found to be most durable so far. I liked the feel and fit of Kerrits, but did not find them to hold up as well.

I ride in a pair of cheap sneakers (and used caged stirrups for safety). Biggest thing is finding what is comfortable for you. Some people like the ankle support, etc. One thing I make a point to do now for longer rides is buy the shoes a 1/2 to a full size bigger than normal.. cause by the end of a 100, your feet are NOT the size they started!! :shock: :lol:

Seat cover depends on your saddle and what you are used to. Personally, I love my sheepskin covers, but I have ridden in saddles without them and done ok too. One bad thing, a cover will soak up water like a sponge during the rain..

If your horse doesn't have issues with interference normally, I would not use protective boots. I find them to be hot and collect crap along the trail.

Shoes vs boots vs barefoot all depends on your horse and the terrain you ride on. Personally, all our horses are shod as we do lots of miles over rocks and other harsh terrain and I find boots to be a hassle. But I know people who have success with boots or glue-ons. Find what works best for your horse and you.

Welcome!!


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I currently use a winter stock saddle. The aussie that has no horn and English leathers and irons. I used the seat saver when I rode in a western. It did get soggy in the rain but was super comfy otherwise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

PH13 said everything I was going to say.

I ride in a Bob Marshall treeless saddle, with a sheepskin cover. 

Tropical Riders are my favorite breeches, they come in a variety of fabric weights, but I do not like washing the deerskin seat ones, so I got clarino extended knee patch, and they are great!!

Nancy


----------



## copper (Mar 1, 2014)

watching this thread with interest.


----------

